# Le disque de démarrage doit être formaté en un seul volume



## Myilluis (16 Juin 2017)

*Bonjour à tous.tes ! *

je viens ici pour avoir un petit coup de main pour comprendre un truc.

Il y a quelques mois j'ai créé une partition windows (80go) via l'assistant Boot Camp, ce qui a fonctionné tout de suite (Pour info, cette partition ne me servait qu'à faire tourner des jeux en conflits avec MacOS). Tout allait bien jusque là.

Un beau matin, j'ai allumé mon Macbook, et impossible, quand je démarrais windows, il me disait qu'il manquait System32. En repassant sous mac, L'assistant Boot Camp marquait


> "Le disque de démarrage doit être formaté en un seul volume Mac OS étendu (journalisé) ou avoir déjà été partitionné par Assistant Boot Camp pour l’installation de Windows."



Autant vous dire qu'à partir de ce moment je ne comprends plus rien, étant (très) mauvais en informatique, même basique... !

Je sais par contre que la question a déjà été posée plusieurs fois sur plein de forums différents, mais les réponses me paraissent tellement incompréhensibles, et souvent ça a été demandé en 2007... Et il me semble qu'Apple a opéré à plusieurs changements à ce niveau là non  ?

Bref, merci d'avance si vous avez une réponse !!

_POUR INFO : 
Le MacBook Pro (Retina, 15 pouces, mi-2015), OS X El Capitan, version Le MacBook Pro (Retina, 15 pouces, mi-2015)



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat._


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (17 Juin 2017)

Salut.

Peux tu depuis le terminal (Applications/Utlitaires)
Donner les retours des 2 commandes suivantes :
diskutil list
diskutil cs list


----------



## Myilluis (17 Juin 2017)

Bonjour ! 

Pour la première question : 


> /dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
> 
> #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
> 
> ...



Pour la deuxième : 



> CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
> 
> |
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (17 Juin 2017)

Tu souhaites supprimer la partition Windows existante et refaire une installation de Windows ?


----------



## Myilluis (17 Juin 2017)

Exactement !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (17 Juin 2017)

Donc tu vas faire dans le terminal :
diskutil erasevolume disk0s6
Puis
diskutil erasevolume disk0s5
Et
diskutil erasevolume disk0s4

Et enfin
diskutil cs resizestack 
70B74670-8605-4877-95B2-99E36CDECE31 0b
Puis tu redemarres le Mac et tu donnes les retours de :
diskutil list
diskutil cs list


----------



## Myilluis (17 Juin 2017)

ok

diskutil list :



> /dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
> 
> #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
> 
> ...



Diskutil cs list :



> CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
> 
> |
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (17 Juin 2017)

Revoie le post précédent 
Tu n'as pas passé les 4 premieres commandes.


----------



## Myilluis (17 Juin 2017)

Ah si si ! 

Je vais te copier coller le résultat de la première (qui est égal aux 2 suivantes) et la dernière 

diskutil erasevolume disk0s6 : 


> Usage:  diskutil eraseVolume format name MountPoint|DiskIdentifier|DeviceNode
> 
> Completely erase a disk (partition or whole), laying down a new file system
> 
> ...




diskutil cs resizestack 70B74670-8605-4877-95B2-99E36CDECE31 0b : 



> The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is 70B74670-8605-4877-95B2-99E36CDECE31
> 
> Started CoreStorage operation
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (17 Juin 2017)

Millexcuses.

diskutil erasevolume free space disk0s6
Puis
diskutil erasevolume free space disk0s5
Et
diskutil erasevolume free space disk0s4
Puis
diskutil cs resizestack 70B74670-8605-4877-95B2-99E36CDECE31 0b


----------



## Myilluis (17 Juin 2017)

Tu n'as pas à t'excuser de m'aider, vraiment !  

Ok donc : 

Diskutil list 


> /dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
> 
> #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
> 
> ...



Diskutil cs list : 


> CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
> 
> |
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (17 Juin 2017)

Tu dois maintenant pouvoir réinstaller Windows.


----------



## Myilluis (17 Juin 2017)

Oh, oui, ça fonctionne à nouveau !
Merci je vais pouvoir le réinstaller ! Vraiment merci beaucoup !

Je te dérange encore une petite fois, je pensais faire la MàJ vers Sierra (qui m'est proposé), je le fais avant d'installer windows ? Après ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (17 Juin 2017)

Tu es sous quelle version Mac OS X ?
Perso, dans tous les cas, je ferai la mise à jour Mac avant tout.


----------



## Myilluis (17 Juin 2017)

10.11.6 (El Capitan) 

Dans ce cas je vais la faire. 

Merci à toi, je mets "Meilleure réponse", et c'est tout bon pour moi, merci !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (17 Juin 2017)

Attendons la fin des opérations.


----------



## Myilluis (19 Juin 2017)

Bonjour ! 
Je reviens vers toi pour te dire que tout s'est réinstallé niquel ! 
Merci à toi d'avoir pris du temps ! 

Bye !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (19 Juin 2017)

Super.


----------



## SMAgtr (28 Juillet 2017)

Hello ! J'ai un problème similaire, mais dans mon cas c'est après un clonage fait dans un magasin que ma partition s'est trouvée inaccessible au démarrage, mais toujours là dans l'utilitaire de disque. Je n'ai pas possibilité de retourner au magasin pour refaire un clonage, alors je voudrais supprimer mon ancienne partition et refaire une nouvelle partition Windows, c'est là que l'assistant Bootcamp coince :

"Le disque de démarrage doit être formaté en un seul volume Mac OS étendu (journalisé) ou avoir déjà été partitionné par Assistant Boot Camp pour l’installation de Windows."


Pour info, diskutil list renvoie :

/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS SSD                     449.5 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             784.2 MB   disk0s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS Bootcamp                49.5 GB    disk0s4
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *32.5 GB    disk1
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              32.5 GB    disk1s1
/dev/disk2
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            J_CCSA_X64FRE_EN-US... *4.1 GB     disk2
/dev/disk3
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Boot Camp              *2.8 GB     disk3


Quant à diskutil cs list :

No CoreStorage logical volume groups found

Je n'ai pas envie de faire de fausse manip qui pourrait être fatal pour mon disque principal. Seriez-vous d'accord pour m'aider ?


----------



## SMAgtr (28 Juillet 2017)

À noter aussi : l'opération de clonage en magasin faisait suite à un remplacement de mon HDD par un SSD, et au démarrage, en restant appuyé sur "alt" comme je le faisais avant pour utiliser la partition Windows, celle-ci avait donc disparu mais le magasin m'avait créé un disque (invisible dans l'utilitaire de disque sous OS X) nommé "Récupération 10.10".


----------



## SMAgtr (28 Juillet 2017)

Enfin, j'avais refait un partitionnage avec Bootcamp, qui m'a créé (c'est normal je pense) une partition Bootcamp non montée. J'ai encore la clef usb qui m'a servi pour ce partitionnage d'insérée dans mon mac.

La logique voudrait sûrement que je rentre la ligne de commande suivante :

diskutil erasevolume free space disk0s4

Mais ensuite ? Pas de logical volume de mon côté j'ai l'impression.

Je suis sous Yosemite 10.10.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (28 Juillet 2017)

SMAgtr a dit:


> Hello ! J'ai un problème similaire, mais dans mon cas c'est après un clonage fait dans un magasin que ma partition s'est trouvée inaccessible au démarrage, mais toujours là dans l'utilitaire de disque. Je n'ai pas possibilité de retourner au magasin pour refaire un clonage, alors je voudrais supprimer mon ancienne partition et refaire une nouvelle partition Windows, c'est là que l'assistant Bootcamp coince :
> 
> "Le disque de démarrage doit être formaté en un seul volume Mac OS étendu (journalisé) ou avoir déjà été partitionné par Assistant Boot Camp pour l’installation de Windows."
> 
> ...


Salut

Donc tu souhaiter supprimer la partition bootcamp existante pour en créer une nouvelle?
Si oui tu tapes les  commandes suivantes dans le terminal :
*diskutil erasevolume free space disk0s4*
puis
*diskutil resizevolume disk0s2 0b*
Tu redémarres et tu pourras ensuite sans problèmes recréer une partition bootcamp.


----------



## SMAgtr (28 Juillet 2017)

Enfin, j'ai voulu recréer une partition, Bootcamp me l'a pour le coup créée en "non-montée".

La logique voudrait que je rentre la commande suivante : 
diskutil erasevolume free space disk0s4

Mais pas de logical volume de mon côté. Je suis sous Yosemite 10.10.


----------



## SMAgtr (28 Juillet 2017)

Salut ! 
Merci pour ta réponse rapide. Je fais ça de suite et te tient au courant.


----------



## SMAgtr (29 Juillet 2017)

Le problème est maintenant tout autre. 

Le partitionnage s'est bien passé. 
Mais maintenant, après avoir booté sur le EFIBoot et avoir formaté la partition Bootcamp en NTFS depuis l'écran d'installation de Windows 10 x64, le message d'erreur est le suivant : 

"Windows ne peut être installé sur ce disque. Le disque sélectionné possède une table de partition MBR. Sur les systèmes EFI, Windows peut uniquement être installé sur des disques GPT"

Certains forums traitent plus ou moins (plutôt moins) et non sans difficultés ce sujet, alors je voulais avoir votre avis là-dessus.

_Pas la peine de faire appel à MacWay dans le futur, ils ne vérifient pas leur travail, et leur SAV est bien peureux dès qu'il s'agit de soucis un peu originaux._


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (29 Juillet 2017)

Peux-tu refaire un :
*diskutil list*


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juillet 2017)

*Jean*

Je me glisse dans ce fil où tu as la main pour me cantonner à un pur exercice de glose "spéculative" de cet extrait de texte : "_Windows ne peut être installé sur ce disque. Le disque sélectionné possède une table de partition MBR. Sur les systèmes EFI, Windows peut uniquement être installé sur des disques GPT_".


Salut *SMAgtr
*
Il faut savoir qu'un disque Mac porte sur son en-tête *2* tables de partition et pas 1 seule comme on le croit. Si les blocs *1* à *32* du disque sont réservés aux descripteurs de la *GPT* (*G*UID_*P*artition_*T*able) > le bloc *0* qui les précède est toujours réservé à une table *MBR* (*M*aster_*B*oot_*R*ecord).

Par défaut > dès lors qu'il n'existe sur le disque que des partitions dans des formats Apple (genre : *Apple_HFS* pour la partition de l'OS ou *Apple_Boot* pour la partition *Recovery HD*) > la *MBR* du bloc *0* est conforme au type : *Protective_MBR* ou *PMBR* en abrégé. Une *PMBR* a pour propriété d'être une table de partition "neutralisée" > ne définissant aucune partition sur l'espace du disque > mais le désignant comme "non-partitionné" (en gros : c'est une table bidon > qui ne fait pas d'ombre à la table *GPT* principale).

Mais > dans les anciens OS Apple (disons tous les OS intitulés *OS X *--> en version Intel de «Snow Léopard 10.6» à «El Capitan 10.11») --> dès que l'utilisateur crée sur un disque une partition dans un format non-Apple mais Windows (comme *FAT-32* par exemple) > alors un mécanisme logique implémenté par les ingénieurs de la  opère qui est le suivant : la table *PMBR* du bloc *0* se trouve convertie automatiquement à un contre-type : le type *Hybrid_MBR* ou *HMBR*.

Une *HMBR* emprunte à la table *GPT* connexe la description locale d'au plus *3* partitions du disque > pour les redécrire en écho selon le schéma *MBR*. C'est donc une table de partition opératoire > alternative de la *GPT* principale.

Pourquoi les ingénieurs de la  avaient-ils inventé cet hybride *HMBR* ? - c'est que les anciens Windows avant Windows-10 ne bootaient pas par un Programme Interne de type *EFI* > mais de type *BIOS*. *BIOS* n'étant capable de lire qu'une table de type *MBR* pour accéder à une partition de démarrage > et absolument pas une table *GPT*.

Ainsi > lorsqu'un Windows-7 (par exemple) était installé dans une partition *BOOTCAMP* > une table *HMBR* sur le bloc *0* décrivait exactement cette partition locale. En démarrant le Mac avec "*alt*" > le gestionnaire de démarrage affichait un écran montrant à la fois le volume *OS X* et le volume *Windows* > et > en cas de choix du volume *Windows* > l'*EFI* (Programme Interne du Mac) avait été implémentée d'une fonctionnalité spéciale : la capacité d'*émuler* un *BIOS* > qui allait lire la *HMBR* du bloc *0* > accéder en mode *MBR* à la partition *BOOTCAMP* du disque > pour exécuter le *boot_loader* "vintage" de Windows.

Ce mécanisme logique tarabiscoté a fait en coulisses le bonheur des amateurs de Windows sur Mac pendant des années.

Mais la nouvelle version de Windows : Windows-10 rompt avec ces critères anciens. Windows-10 est un OS qui ne boote plus par un *BIOS* mais par une version de l'*EFI* (*UEFI*) - logiciel de démarrage requérant une table *GPT* pour adresser une partition en mode *boot*. Il n'est donc plus besoin d'une *Hybrid_MBR* sur le bloc *0* > bien plus la présence de cette table alternative devient un obstacle au boot de Windows-10 en continuant de déclencher une émulation de *BIOS* de l'*EFI* tout a fait inopportune.

En conséquence : à partir de la version *macOS* de l'OS d'Apple = *macOS* «Sierra» > le mécanisme logique générant automatiquement une *HMBR* sur le bloc *0* dès le formatage d'une partition de disque dans un format Windows est abandonné --> la *MBR* du bloc *0* reste une *PMBR* (une table bidon) > et Windows-10 peut être booté par l'*EFI* utilisant la *GPT* sans obstacle d'une *HMBR* alternative.

----------

Je suis entré dans ces considérations un tantinet tarabiscotées parce que manifestement tu te situes dans un entre-deux -->

tu as un Mac (je présume) capable de booter Windows-10 > mais tu utilises une version *OS X* de l'OS Apple : l'OS «Yosemite 10.10». La conséquence est que > dès la création d'une partition au format Windows sur le disque > la *PMBR* du bloc *0* se trouve convertie automatiquement à une *HMBR* conformément à l'ancien mécanisme logique supporé par l'OS «Yosemite». *HMBR* inductrice d'une émulation de *BIOS* de la part de l'*EFI* comme s'il s'agissait de booter une version "*BIOS_based*" de Windows. Ce qui est incompatible avec Windows-10, OS résolument "*UEFI_based*", qui demande une séquence de boot : *EFI > GPT > boot_loader .efi* sans interférence d'une *HMBR* sur l'en-tête du disque.

La conséquence de tout cela est qu'il faudrait *reconvertir* la *HMBR* du bloc *0* de ton disque au type neuralisé *PMBR* (ce que sait faire l'utilitaire *gdisk* de _Roderick Smith_).


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (29 Juillet 2017)

@macomaniac 

Je ne suis pas du style à m'offusquer de l'intervention de quiconque sur un fil où j'ai participé, même si je suis le premier.
L'union fait la force.
A bon entendeur.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juillet 2017)

Tu es en vacances au soleil actuellement ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (29 Juillet 2017)

Je suis en inter-vacances. La première partie fut bien arrosée. Espérons que fin aout ce sera mieux.
Et toi?


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juillet 2017)

Ça sentait le suivi des forums par téléphone de ta part (pas super commode).

Mézigue : toujours planté en lisière de Forêt de Fontainebleau.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (29 Juillet 2017)

Il y a de belle balades à faire parmi les rochers de la forêt. Souvenirs d'un temps lointain.


----------



## Locke (29 Juillet 2017)

[Hors sujet]


macomaniac a dit:


> Mézigue : toujours planté en lisière de Forêt de Fontainebleau.


J'ai habité Barbizon et Arbonne la forêt. 
[/Hors sujet]


----------



## SMAgtr (29 Juillet 2017)

Hello! Je vois que les forces en présence se multiplient.

Pour répondre à *@jeanjd63 :*
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS SSD                     449.1 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             784.2 MB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data                         50.0 GB    disk0s4
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *32.5 GB    disk1
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              32.5 GB    disk1s1
*
[B]@macomaniac[/B]*, merci pour ton intervention, je pense avoir saisi le problème. Merci, ton explication était plutôt très claire.

J'ai déjà vu passer cet outil, et je crois qu'il demande le formatage de tout le disque, me trompe-je ?

Je suis aussi tombé sur AOMEI pour parer au formatage général, solution qui m'est impossible étant en vacances, qu'en pensez-vous ?

(oui, mon ancienneté sur ce forum ne me permet pas encore de poster des liens)

Tout cela reste étonnant étant donné que j'avais déjà fait une installation Windows 10 via Bootcamp qui s'était déroulée sans encombre, toujours sous Yosemite.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juillet 2017)

SMAgtr a dit:


> je crois qu'il demande le formatage de tout le disque, me trompe-je ?


Non (il ne demande aucun formatage pour l'opération à laquelle je faisais allusion --> seule la *HMBR* du bloc *0* est reconvertie à une *PMBR* bidon > sans aucune modificaiton de la *GPT* principale qui définit les partitions du disque) > oui (tu te trompes sur ce point précis).

Puisque tu as l'air lancé dans le «Terminal» > passe la commande informative (simplement) :

```
sudo gpt show /dev/disk0
```
(après pression sur la touche "_Entrée_" --> une demande de *password* va s'afficher [commande *sudo*] --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin à l'aveugle - aucun caractère ne s'affichant à la frappe - et valide de nouveau avec "_Entrée_")

l'utilitaire *gpt* (*g*uid_*p*artition_*t*able_utility) va retourner le tableau des blocs du disque > avec leurs allocations aux tables de partition et aux partitions

=> tu n'as qu'à le poster ici pour vérification de mes spéculations.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (29 Juillet 2017)

Normalement la procédure bootcamp n'a pas besoin de tout ce bazar.
Perso je tenterai de supprimer la partition bootcamp :
*diskutil erasevolume disk0s4*
puis
*diskutil resizevolume disk0s2 0b*
puis reboot de donne les résultats de :
*diskutil list
*
Bien entendu, c'est la version 64 bits qu'il faut installer.


----------



## SMAgtr (29 Juillet 2017)

D'accord. Je n'étais pas sûr de moi, tu l'as vu.

Voici le résultat des lignes de commandes :

gpt show: /dev/disk0: Suspicious MBR at sector 0
      start       size  index  contents
          0          1         MBR
          1          1         Pri GPT header
          2         32         Pri GPT table
         34          6        
         40     409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
     409640  877175560      2  GPT part - 48465300-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  877585200    1531680      3  GPT part - 426F6F74-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  879116880       1456        
  879118336   97654784      4  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7
  976773120         15        
  976773135         32         Sec GPT table
  976773167          1         Sec GPT header

@jeanjd63 c'est ce que j'avais déjà fait après tes conseils d'hier. Malheureusement, le résultat était identique.

@macomaniac, peux tu me guider dans l'utilisation de gdisk s'il te plaît ? Je reste un brin perdu.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juillet 2017)

Comme tu peux voir > sur le bloc *0* tu as l'allocation d'une *MBR* > qui est désignée d'entrée comme une :

```
Suspicious MBR at sector 0
```

--> aucun doute n'est permis : cette expression de « *suspicious MBR* » désigne exclusivement une *HMBR* (*H*ybrid_*MBR*). Donc une *MBR* opératoire > définissant les partitions du disque en écho de la *GPT*. Bref > tout ce que ne veut pas Windows-10 et d'entrée son installateur.

[Pour ton information > tu vois ensuite que la *Pri*mary *GPT* (table *GPT* principale ou directrice) réside sur les blocs *1* > *32*) > puis il y a 4 *GPT part* (*GPT* *part*itions) qui sont les partitions définies par leurs allocations de blocs avec de petites tranches d'espace libre ça et là. Enfin > tu notes que sur les *32* derniers blocs du disque tu as une *Sec*ondary *GPT* = le *backup* ou sauvegarde la *Pri*mary *GPT*.]


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juillet 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Normalement la procédure bootcamp n'a pas besoin de tout ce bazar.



En effet ! L'«Assistant BootCamp» est censé gérer _sponte sua_ le statut de la *MBR* du bloc *0* --> *HMBR* si Windows-7 vs *PMBR* si Windows-10.

Ce qui n'est pas le cas ici.

D'où la question (pour *SMAgtr*) --> est-ce que ton modèle de Mac est compatible avec l'installation de Windows-10 (quelle est son année) ? - est-ce que tu as déjà installé Windows-10 directement via l'«Assistant BootCamp» ? - en partant d'un environnement «Yosemite 10.10» ?


----------



## SMAgtr (29 Juillet 2017)

Bien vu @macomaniac, effectivement.

Ainsi, comment faire pour *reconvertir* la *HMBR* du bloc *0* de mon disque au type neuralisé *PMBR* avec l'utilitaire *gdisk* de _Roderick Smith_ ?

Oui, mon MacBook Pro (13-inch, Mid 2012) est compatible avec W10 (je viens de le revérifier), j'avais déjà fait cette installation avec Bootcamp sous Yosemite 10.10. 
Finalement, au moment du clonage, la partition PMBR aurait disparu, ce qui expliquerait le fait que je ne puisse plus booter sur ma partition Bootcamp ? (qui fonctionnait très bien)


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juillet 2017)

SMAgtr a dit:


> comment faire pour *reconvertir* la *HMBR* du bloc *0* de mon disque au type neuralisé *PMBR* avec l'utilitaire *gdisk* de _Roderick Smith_ ?



Je ne voudrais pas voler à *Jean * le privilège de décrire les commandes *gdisk* (j'ai annoncé que j'avais dans ce fil une position "spéculative"). 

À moins qu'en vacances > nanti d'un simple téléphone (allo MacGé ? - ici le Portugal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) > il n'ait pas son Mac sous la main pour vérifier la procédure...


----------



## SMAgtr (29 Juillet 2017)

@jeanjd63 , dans mon cas, dois-je rentrer la commande suivante ?
*gdisk /dev/disk0 
*
Je ne suis pas expert mais j'ai cru lire que cette commande transformait une MBR en GPT @macomaniac ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (29 Juillet 2017)

Que te renvoie un :
*sudo gdisk /dev/disk0*


----------



## SMAgtr (29 Juillet 2017)

Voici ce que me renvoie *sudo gdisk /dev/disk0 *:

GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 1.0.3

Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Partition table scan:
  MBR: hybrid
  BSD: not present
  APM: not present
  GPT: present

Found valid GPT with hybrid MBR; using GPT.

Command (? for help):


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (29 Juillet 2017)

tente un :
*w*
puis tu redémarres et tu refais un :
*
sudo gdisk /dev/disk0 *


----------



## SMAgtr (29 Juillet 2017)

Que signifie la commande
w    write table to disk and exit
?

Qu'attends-tu comme résultat ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (29 Juillet 2017)

Cela va réécrire un enregistrement GPT "classique" à mon avis. Sans notion MBR.


----------



## SMAgtr (29 Juillet 2017)

Sur le disque entier ou bien uniquement sur le disk0 ? 

Si j'ai bien suivi @macomaniac , il faut que la MBR qui était une HMBR devienne une PMBR.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (29 Juillet 2017)

Sur /dev/disk0 bien évidemment


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juillet 2017)

La succession des commandes serait :

```
sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
x
n
w
y
```
(valider chaque saisie de lettre en pressant après la touche "_Entrée_" du clavier à chaque fois)

Commentaire -->

*sudo gdisk /dev/disk0s2* appelle *gdisk* sur le *disk0*

*x* fait passer en mode E*x*pert de *gdisk*

*n* fait écrire en cache une *n*ew_Protective_MBR à destination du bloc *0*

*w* fait écrire (*w*rite) le cache au disque de manière effective

*y* confirme (*y*es) la décision d'écrire au disque la nouvelle table de partition *PMBR*.

=> il faut re-démarrer après ça > pour que le *kernel* charge la nouvelle donne. Une fois la session ré-ouverte > repasser une commande :

```
sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
```
 afin de vérifier en ce qui concerne le bloc *0* que :

```
MBR: protective
```


----------



## SMAgtr (29 Juillet 2017)

Aucun risque pour le disque principal ? Je lance l'opération, et vous tient au courant.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juillet 2017)

Il n'y a que le bloc *0* qui soit concerné > càd. le secteur de la *MBR*. En aucun cas la *GPT* principale qui définit les partitions.

Je viens d'appliquer la série de commandes que je t'ai données au disque de mon Mac > OS du volume principal démarré. Évidemment je n'avais pas d'*HMBR* sur le bloc *0* > mais la *PMBR* qui y était inscrite a été effacée / une neuve ré-inscrite. Résultat : aucun problème.


----------



## SMAgtr (29 Juillet 2017)

Ok, tout roule : 

GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 1.0.3

Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Partition table scan:
  MBR: protective
  BSD: not present
  APM: not present
  GPT: present

Found valid GPT with protective MBR; using GPT.

Merci beaucoup pour ça !

Je reboot sur l'EFI et vois si je peux installer Windows 10 sur la partition bootcamp.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juillet 2017)

Ta partition *BOOTCAMP* est bien en *FAT-32* actuellement ? Tu peux le vérifier par une commande informative :

```
diskutil info disk0s4
```

--> dans le tableau des informations > il y a 3 lignes  = *File System Personality:*  > *Type (Bundle):*  > *Name (User Visible):* qui concernent le système de fichiers de la partition.


----------



## SMAgtr (29 Juillet 2017)

Chers internautes, le problème n'est plus. Windows 10 est quant à lui, installé sur ma machine.

MERCI @jeanjd63 & @macomaniac


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juillet 2017)

Pour une fois que la pratique confirme la théorie au lieu de l'infirmer : à marquer d'une pierre blanche


----------



## Djoz-djoz (16 Février 2020)

Bonjour à tous !
Je me permets de relancer ce topic car j'ai également ce message d'erreur au lancement de Bootcamp.

Toutefois j'ai du mal à saisir d'où vient le problème car je suis parti d'une installation propre d'El Capitan sur un nouveau SSD fraîchement installé (et initialisé) dans mon Mac Boo Pro Core 2 Duo Santa Rosa.

Au regard du retour de diskutil list et diskutil cs list je crois qu'il y a eu un souci  
diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS elcapitan               248.5 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4
/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Boot Camp              +672.4 MB   disk2
LeNomDeMonMac:~ jMonDossierUtilisateur$ 

diskutil cs list

No CoreStorage logical volume groups found

Sur le bureau seul monte la partition elcapitan (idem dans Disk Utilities).
Je veux bien des lumières de plus spécialiste que moi  

Merci à tous !


----------



## macomaniac (16 Février 2020)

Bonjour *Djoz-djoz*

Tu as *2* partitions de secours alignées -->

```
3:         Apple_Boot Recovery HD     650.0 MB    disk0s3
4:         Apple_Boot Recovery HD     650.0 MB    disk0s4
```


l'une fait obstacle au déplacement sur les blocs de l'autre - opération nécessitée par une repartitionnement

Redémarre une fois > de retour dans ta session > repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```


qui va réafficher le tableau des disques

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans une fenêtre de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite de la bobine souriante) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​​
Note : le redémarrage est une précaution > au cas où tu aurais actuellement un affichage dépendant de la mémoire du *kernel* (le noyau du Système démarré) et pas de la table de partition *GPT*.


----------



## Djoz-djoz (16 Février 2020)

Merci beaucoup pour ton retour rapide  
Voici :

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS elcapitan               248.5 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (16 Février 2020)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande supprime la partition de secours du bas (bloquante) > récupère son espace à la partition *elcapitan* > réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour complet (au cas où il y aurait un blocage quelque part dans l'enchaînement).


----------



## Djoz-djoz (16 Février 2020)

Testé ... et approuvé  

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS elcapitan               249.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4
```

Assistant Bootcamp me propose bien désormais de partitionner le disque.
Je vais me lancer dans l'installation de Windows et reviens vers toi pour la suite de mes aventures  
Merci beaucoup pour ton aide et explications !


----------



## macomaniac (16 Février 2020)

Content pour toi !


----------



## Djoz-djoz (16 Février 2020)

... Voilà, c'est fini : l'installation de Windows s'est faite sans souci particulier  
Dés la fin du partionnage, mon Mac a redémarré directement depuis mon DVD d’installation et a commencé/finalisé l’installation.
Aucun souci non plus sur l'installation des drivers spécifiques mis sur une clef USB par Bootcamp.
Merci encore pour ton aide !
En vous souhaitant un excellente soirée à tous...


----------



## macomaniac (16 Février 2020)

Bravo !


----------

